# Macropanesthia rhinoceros CB nymphs



## angus (Oct 9, 2006)

i have loving on and keep this species for many years, and never got any success on breeding, and there are very limited information about the breeding progress, tonight i genrally open its cage and WAHOOOOOOOOO, i c four pale yellow nymphs were walking on the top of the substrate...and i am very very very happy about this...cos i finally get CB offspring from this species...what i have wait for few years..i dunno how to say..just wanna to share my happiness with all u guys here..and hope u enjoy the pics...from the nymphs colour, i guss they ar just hatched not for a long time and i decided to seperate them with the adults groups.


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 9, 2006)

*Congratulations*

WOW!!!!  Congratulations!!!  They are so cute!  How many all together? Do you have an adult pair or a group?  Do you know who the mother is?  Did you have any idea she was "with nymph"?

I just got my first three nymphs last week, they are only about a year old, so it will be a while before I will see any babies, I don't even know the sex of what I have.  I'm afraid to pick them up, for fear I'll squish them:8o .


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 9, 2006)

ROCK!  I have only started getting more interested in roaches in the last 2 or 3 months.  I've read a little about that species and they sound interesting.  I've been seeing a little more breeding projects going on in the US but still not very available.  I guess a long time til they reach sexual maturaty?  I bet you are really happy about that!  Is that one on it's back OK?  Congrates!


----------



## angus (Oct 9, 2006)

Galapoheros said:


> ROCK!  I have only started getting more interested in roaches in the last 2 or 3 months.  I've read a little about that species and they sound interesting.  I've been seeing a little more breeding projects going on in the US but still not very available.  I guess a long time til they reach sexual maturaty?  I bet you are really happy about that!  Is that one on it's back OK?  Congrates!


honestly i never start with hatching..@_@..but form many articles mentioned that this sp. take 4~5 yrs to mature....and i will drop down those nymphs growing record as reference and share will anyone who interested at this sp...hope the will doing great.



IguanaMama said:


> WOW!!!!  Congratulations!!!  They are so cute!  How many all together? Do you have an adult pair or a group?  Do you know who the mother is?  Did you have any idea she was "with nymph"?
> 
> I just got my first three nymphs last week, they are only about a year old, so it will be a while before I will see any babies, I don't even know the sex of what I have.  I'm afraid to pick them up, for fear I'll squish them:8o .


i were house in a 4.4 breeding group...honestly i cant 100% sure which female lay this cultch, but i can c one were a bit weak and not "pop" in the abdomen..i should guss this one, i can c another female abdomen is very "pop" now, dunno will born later on or not.........anyway, i just can wait and c....and this cultch produce total 26 nymphs..but sounds one close to die.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice pictures, they are cute looking, mom seemed to be watching over them.


----------



## Scythemantis (Oct 9, 2006)

I've heard that in the wild, nymphs will stay with their mother for nearly a year. Are you sure you need to separate them? Who knows, they might even get something crucial from the mother during that time. Some roaches do transfer their stomach bacteria to their nymphs by mouth.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 9, 2006)

I also heard somewhere the mother actually feeds them somehow, mabye they should all be together?


----------



## Randolph XX() (Oct 9, 2006)

well, why don't us just let the man do the job, since no one had share this kind of information b4, especially european keepers?
seperating them is not a big issue, you can also grind the leaves and feed the babies powdered leaf


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 9, 2006)

You know...I don't think they were being condecending. Just sharing research.

Let us know how it goes...this is a species I definitely want, but also definitely can't afford.

Much less a 4.4 breeding group purchased as adults 

Could you share more about your setup? Substrate, temperature, diet, etc.

I like to learn as much about my bugs as possible before I purchase them. In this case, I have YEARS to larn about them


----------



## angus (Oct 9, 2006)

Scythemantis said:


> I've heard that in the wild, nymphs will stay with their mother for nearly a year. Are you sure you need to separate them? Who knows, they might even get something crucial from the mother during that time. Some roaches do transfer their stomach bacteria to their nymphs by mouth.


its a good question about to seperate it or not..i know some mother would take care about the nymphs, i also hear some guys feed roaches as feeder to Rhino roahcs, that mean there hv chance to eat the nymphs, as i were keeping in a 4.4 group, only one pair is the parents although they knows its their offspring..will the other 3.3 eat them???no one can gurantee..for i personal idea..i feel seperate from the group is better..i dont want the nymphs got eaten........

but i do agree your point of view..but no one can proof this at this moment, i will try to get the answer and do the test, i will put few nymphs back to the breeding cage with the groups and looks how they going.....and compare with the seperated nymphs...and thx for your kind advise.

i hv think about the bacteria so i use the breeding cage substrate as the nymphs and put some "poop" of the adults within..generally set up as the breeding cage, and put it inside at the conner of the breeding cage, as idea not to chance the environment(substrate,food,humidity,light) other than seperated.



Evil Cheshire said:


> Could you share more about your setup? Substrate, temperature, diet, etc.


i would like to share my experience

substrate: pot soil mix sand (7:3) for 15~20cm deep
temp: 24~25 over the yr.
diet: oat, carrots, dry leaves, dog food,

and i always let one end moist and put a dish of water crystal there.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Oct 10, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:


> You know...I don't think they were being condecending. Just sharing research.
> 
> Let us know how it goes...this is a species I definitely want, but also definitely can't afford.
> 
> ...


well
it is half cheaper in Europe, and it is afforable price as far as i know
and i believe in the near future, they'll be a lot cheaper


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 10, 2006)

I hope they get cheaper!  I'm one of those guys that focuses hard on not very many species at one time.  But this is one roach that I want right now.  :drool:


----------



## ftorres (Oct 10, 2006)

*M rhinoceros*

HEllo All,
Angus congrats,very nice.
Where do you live? How much did you pay for the parents?

I read that potting soil pancakes on their little legs and stop them from digging properly, have you noticed this before?

I keep mine on a mixture of Organic potting soil, sand and leafmold.

Question to everyone.
WHAT WOULD BE A FAIR PRICE FOR THIS ROACH,HERE IN THE STATES?

I need everyones imput. thanks
FT


----------



## JohnxII (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrads Angus! Always a nice surprise when you see unexpected new borns... :clap:


----------



## angus (Oct 10, 2006)

ftorres said:


> HEllo All,
> I read that potting soil pancakes on their little legs and stop them from digging properly, have you noticed this before?


hello ftorres,

i were came from Hong Kong...and would u mind the explain the above sentense? i am not fully understand, sorry for my poor english....what mean pancakes on their legs?:? :? :? 




JohnxII said:


> Congrads Angus! Always a nice surprise when you see unexpected new borns... :clap:


yup..its a very very nice surprise for me..:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Scythemantis (Oct 10, 2006)

angus said:


> hello ftorres,
> 
> i were came from Hong Kong...and would u mind the explain the above sentense? i am not fully understand, sorry for my poor english....what mean pancakes on their legs?:? :? :?


I think he just meant "cakes", as in to stick to in thick layers. The soil gets all over their spines and then they can't dig very well it seems.


----------



## james (Oct 11, 2006)

*Congrats on the breeding.*

If enough people really want them I may do another import. It cost me alot of money up front and time and paperwork which is why I've only done it twice. I've been able to get adult and juvi pairs. What would you rather have!!! Let me know and I may see about getting a shipment before it gets to cold.
James
www.blaberus.com
james.blaberus@gmail.com


----------



## What (Oct 12, 2006)

what do you expect the price point will be?


----------



## angus (Oct 12, 2006)

finally, i hv put 10 nymphs back with the breeding groups, and i would update u guys when there hv any news...

p.s. the nymphs still in the pale yellow colour, maybe those hatchling can keep this light pale colour for a very long time????? just let u know what i hv seen.
:? :? :? :? :?


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 14, 2006)

How are the nymphs doing?  Have they darkened yet?  That is a wonderful collection you have!  If we were neighbors, I'd visit every week!  I want to try dart frogs next, but I have to get rid of my sons power ranger toys first, I have no space.  I also like your millipedes.  I've been trying to get some fancy ones here, but I see mostly the african giants.


----------



## angus (Oct 15, 2006)

IguanaMama said:


> How are the nymphs doing?  Have they darkened yet?  That is a wonderful collection you have!  If we were neighbors, I'd visit every week!  I want to try dart frogs next, but I have to get rid of my sons power ranger toys first, I have no space.  I also like your millipedes.  I've been trying to get some fancy ones here, but I see mostly the african giants.


hello guy..the nymphs doing great, at least still alive, but they really not yet darkened..so...i really cant guss when they hatch now...@_@..generally species hatchling should darkened very fast.

and yes, i love PDF very much too...i just start that frog for a years..very interesting there, i guss u must love it.

Angus~


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 17, 2006)

Randolph XX() said:


> well, why don't us just let the man do the job, since no one had share this kind of information b4, especially european keepers?
> seperating them is not a big issue, you can also grind the leaves and feed the babies powdered leaf


Actually, the Macropanesthia adults pictured in the I-M issue (and an upcoming issue of a Denmark magazine) were captive born in England five years ago and there was some posting back then.


----------



## angus (Oct 19, 2006)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Actually, the Macropanesthia adults pictured in the I-M issue (and an upcoming issue of a Denmark magazine) were captive born in England five years ago and there was some posting back then.


hello guy, do u get idea, it take how long time for the nymphs to change to
normal brown colour??? as i can see my nymphs still in pale yellow till now,
thx~


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 19, 2006)

I just bought my nymphs about a month ago.  They range in size from just under 2 cm to just over 2 cms and they are medium brown, not dark like adults.  I was told they are approximately a year old or possibly more.  That would lead me to believe they are slow to darken.  I know that doesn't answer your question, but that is all the information I can offer.


----------



## Kimo (Oct 19, 2006)

Can someone describe what those roaches eat?Some special plants from Australia?Is it strict?


----------



## jbrd (Oct 19, 2006)

Kimo said:


> Can someone describe what those roaches eat?Some special plants from Australia?Is it strict?


I do beleive I read somewhere that they eat dead eucalyptus leaves but will also eat dog food and fruits. :?


----------



## angus (Oct 19, 2006)

IguanaMama said:


> I just bought my nymphs about a month ago.  They range in size from just under 2 cm to just over 2 cms and they are medium brown, not dark like adults.  I was told they are approximately a year old or possibly more.  That would lead me to believe they are slow to darken.  I know that doesn't answer your question, but that is all the information I can offer.


hello iguanamama...

thx for your imput, i hv brunch of this size nymphs in last year, they can grow to about 3~4cm after a year..



jbrd said:


> I do beleive I read somewhere that they eat dead eucalyptus leaves but will also eat dog food and fruits. :?


hello jbrd...

i do similar with u about the food, and i also provide some dry oak leaves too. and they also love it.


----------



## jbrd (Oct 20, 2006)

Angus, do you kno if eucalyptus leaves are a very important part of there diet or is it required for them to have at least once in awhile ? :?


----------



## Kimo (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok,thanks!
Please write down which types of food you provide yours, because I would like to have one, but heard from one friend that they need to eat some Australian stuff...


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 20, 2006)

It is possible to get eucalyptus leaves in the states, if that is your concern.


----------



## Kimo (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, mine concern is - will they survieve and live normally without some special diet and will they have some problems or miss some nutrition elements?


----------



## angus (Oct 23, 2006)

jbrd said:


> Angus, do you kno if eucalyptus leaves are a very important part of there diet or is it required for them to have at least once in awhile ? :?


i know eucalyptus is always mentioned as very important to this sp. and i do agree as they really loving on eating the dry leaves. but so sorry i cant get and confirm the right sp. of eucalyptus dry leaves for them locally. as there have over 200 sp. eucalyptus, and if u provide a wrong one maybe kill the roaches, i always think only the species from the orginal native should be the safest to feed with, do u agree.?i hv tried to get some eucalyptus from oversea and yes they love it...i also hv changed to oak dry leaves from some friend's advise and they love it too.

um..in friendly speaking, i really dunno are eucalyptus dry leave were ESSENTIAL for this sp.or not, i hv experience to keep a single male for over 2 yrs and without produce any dry leaves, just feed as what my hisser eat..
u got any idea about this food source???

cheers,
Angus~


----------



## Acro (Oct 24, 2006)

*Eucalyptus*

You can use Eucalyputs leaves that are sutable for humans.  People use the leaves to make tea and I get mine from an Organic food store.  They sell it in a dried crushed up form.  Also, you can buy uncrushed dried leaves from Dexter.  Check out his website http://www.doubleds.org/index.html.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 25, 2006)

The rhinos eat oak /Quercus ssp./ and beech /Fagus ssp./ leaves, they don't need Eucalyptus...see my breedings group...


----------



## angus (Nov 9, 2006)

time to update pics, those nymphs supposed should be 1month + old.
i can c some nymphs hv molt and colour change to light brown in fact.
as i mentioned i seperate into two group, one with adults and one with 
other nymphs.....sounds both doing well, "the nymphs" group looks a little 
bit bigger size for me.


----------



## angus (Nov 15, 2006)

Strange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

as i mentioned b4...i put 10 nymphs live with the adults groups, and
16 nymphs in a small cage which placed in the adult cage..........

last night i check all stuff up...sounds too many walk arround in the 
adults cage..did some escaped from the small nymphs cage? i cont it up
NOPE>>>>its still 16 in the small cages....but there have at least 20 
nymphs walk arround in the adults cage...@_@

that mean at least 10 nymphs more....but i dunno they came from the fist 
cultch, just i didnt c the 10 nymphs in b4?????? or another new cultch????
i think another cultch is more possible, but sounds 10 nymphs for a cultch is 
very small????

no idea...@_@..just keep it going.....


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 16, 2006)

Sounds like something good, not bad to me:worship: .  Yea, keep going!


----------



## KennyGee (Nov 17, 2006)

How much do these roaches cost?


----------



## OldHag (Nov 18, 2006)

Ive seen them go for $175 each. $300 a pair. Give or take.

I traded some reptiles for mine   Wouldnt be able to afford to fork out the cash.


----------



## KennyGee (Nov 18, 2006)

O_O daaaaaammnnnn 300$ for a pair wow. that is nuts.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 18, 2006)

KennyGee said:


> O_O daaaaaammnnnn 300$ for a pair wow. that is nuts.


Yes sir, it is...   lucky I have reptiles I breed and so, it was basically almost free...   But Im afraid, if I DID Have the money I would spend it for a pair... Im a hopless roachaddict


----------

